# Bird of prey?



## toro9186 (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi all,

I didn't even know we had a section for birds! 

I live in Cheshunt, Hertfordshire and I've just got back from walking the dog. Whilst on this walk a large bird flew overhead. The only way I can describe this (as I had the sun in my eyes) but it was probably around a metre wing span light brown in colour and had a forked tail. I know this is not a very good description but I'm quite sure that it was a bird of prey! It was flying very low and was soaring (rather than flapping).

Does anyone know what this bird could have been? I'm sure it was no kestrel or anything, where I live is quite a built up area so was a bit of a rare sight!


----------



## BumNum (Dec 13, 2009)

a forked tail, (like a swallows) would suggest that it was a Red Kite. Although thses do have white flashs in the wing.

Red kites, the UKs most beautiful bird of prey, their lifestyle, history, photographs, and the very latest numbers from all around the UK


----------



## BumNum (Dec 13, 2009)

some more pics

red kite - Google Search


----------



## toro9186 (Aug 18, 2009)

BumNum said:


> a forked tail, (like a swallows) would suggest that it was a Red Kite. Although thses do have white flashs in the wing.
> 
> Red kites, the UKs most beautiful bird of prey, their lifestyle, history, photographs, and the very latest numbers from all around the UK


Thanks for that link! That is definately the bird in question! Just had a quick scan through that link. Are these a common sight where I live or could this be from someones private collection?


----------



## BumNum (Dec 13, 2009)

toro9186 said:


> Thanks for that link! That is definately the bird in question! Just had a quick scan through that link. Are these a common sight where I live or could this be from someones private collection?


Where do you live?


----------



## BumNum (Dec 13, 2009)

the Map at the bottom of this page will show you where they "live".

The RSPB: Red kite


----------



## toro9186 (Aug 18, 2009)

I live here:










Nice to know they are resident here! Will keep an eye out for them in the future! I've lived here for 3years and that's the first time that I've seen a red kite.

Thanks for your help in identifying the bird, you've been a great help


----------



## BumNum (Dec 13, 2009)

no worries


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I think they're reasonably common in your area, bigger than a 1m span though.


----------



## toro9186 (Aug 18, 2009)

Graham said:


> I think they're reasonably common in your area, bigger than a 1m span though.


It could of possibly been alot bigger than 1m wing span. I'm not too good with judging. It was definately HUGE compared to your average bird!


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

They seem to be fairly common in some areas, I usually see them along the M1 on my way to work lol.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

The M40 is the best main road to see them from, on a good day you'll see dozens of them along there.


----------



## toro9186 (Aug 18, 2009)

I will definately keep a look out for these! First time ive ever seen one and what a fantastic site it was :2thumb:


----------

